# Learning the spanish language



## Eldora (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi guys

I am now renting a place in Ensenada, Mexico. I have roughly about 5 months to learn basic language before starting to work here.

Any advice of where to go and cost.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would probably Google " Spanish language schools Ensenada Mexico" for a start... Then a site like this may appear : 
Spanish Schools-Ensenada Baja California Mexico-Spanish classes immersion programs.

good luck


----------



## kroto (Sep 10, 2012)

*Pimsleur*

¡hola! We also were in a similar position (we have purchased our retirement home, but won;t move permanently until 2018) and user the Pimsleur Approach. They are having a sale right now (lucky you!), so you could try it out with the first 8 lessons. I do the lessons while driving to work (all I need now is the words for rude drivers! )

I can't post links yet, but Google "Pimsleur Approach" and you will find what you need.

¡Buena suerte


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> I would probably Google " Spanish language schools Ensenada Mexico" for a start... Then a site like this may appear :
> Spanish Schools-Ensenada Baja California Mexico-Spanish classes immersion programs.
> 
> good luck


I agree with Chicois, your best bet is to take classes from a live human being. I have taken classes, used commercial software (Rosetta Stone) and used free online sites (https://www.duolingo.com/). In my opinion the classes with a teacher are more effective.

Not all teachers are the same and maybe some won't be a good match. So feel free to change if you don't like the first one you find. I have had six different Spanish teachers since I have lived in Mexico. I would classify four of them as excellent.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Of the online options, I strongly suggest duolingo.com as a very effectve tool, allowing you to progress as rapidly as you are able. COmbine that with a live local teacher and you will have the best of both approaches.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Take classes ... much better than talking to yourself


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

A little bit about my criteria for a good Spanish teacher:

Teaches in Spanish from the first day. Explains words you don't know with gestures, drawings, doesn't just tell you the English for a word. So the class is entirely in Spanish from day one.

Teaches you the Mexican usage and vernacular. Most, maybe all, of the textbooks are written in Spain. They are fine for grammar but not for vocabulary and common usage. Mexican Spanish has a rich collection of sayings (dichos). And perhaps more importantly, in Mexico many Spanish words have a vulgar meaning. It is good to learn what to stay away from.

Talks about the culture and customs of Mexico as well as teaching Spanish.

Is knowledgeable about the world in general, history, politics etc, and can carry on an intelligent and interesting conversation on many topics.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I suggest supplementing a teacher or class with as many of the following as you have time for:
-Duolingo
-Movies (watch movies you already know but with the Spanish soundtrack on. First with English subtitles (as many times as necessary), then with Spanish subtitles, then no subtitles).
News on the internet - read a story in the daily news in Spanish. Didn’t understand much? Read about the event in English, then come back and re-read the Spanish article again.
Other ideas for things to read on the internet – Wikipedia articles about things and places you‘re interested in (compare the English and Spanish page for the same topic); hobbies or other leisure activities or anything else you’re already knowledgable about and interested in - look up the key vocabulary in Spanish and use it to find Spanish speakers’ websites about the topic
Youtube - movies, cartoons, telenovelas, children’s shows, audiobooks (_audiolibros_), random internet people talking about stuff, guided meditations (search for _meditación guiada_), Spanish lessons.


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Eldora said:


> Hi guys I am now renting a place in Ensenada, Mexico. I have roughly about 5 months to learn basic language before starting to work here. Any advice of where to go and cost. Thanks for your help.


If you have the time, I found a weeks intensive course really useful to get a basic grounding when I arrived. I have taken weekly classes with a teacher (2 a week for the first year) to continue to build on that. I also speak and read Spanish as much as I can and it helps that I work here and many of my team do not speak any English. Good luck, it is very rewarding being able to communicate effectively in another language. I just wish I'd done it when younger....


----------



## bunchesofun (Nov 12, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> Of the online options, I strongly suggest duolingo.com as a very effectve tool, allowing you to progress as rapidly as you are able. COmbine that with a live local teacher and you will have the best of both approaches.


My husband and I discovered Duolingo and really love it. It allows you to see and hear and you can repeat lessons or practice as much as you like. We each sit in our recliners with our Kindles and work at our own pace. And one of the best things is that it is free. If you don't use it or like it you are not out any money.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you only have 5 months take a private tutor and also study on your own on the internet , try to speak Spanish as much as you can at he market, watch movies in Spanish and put on Spanish subtitles, try to recognize the words as they are pronounced even if you do not uncerstand what they mean.
Five month is not much time so if you really want to pick up the language you will have to work hard at it all the time.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I’m really enjoying Duolingo, too, (as a German learner, in my case). You can use it on your computer, e-reader, pad, smart phone and/or iPod Touch. It’s not only effective, but fun. Since I discovered it, I’m playing a lot less Candy Crush and learning a lot more of my chosen language.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

One important issue, in my opinion, either you hire a teacher, practice with a friend or neighbor, or watch movies, please take care on choosing the right person, music or movies. I mean, depending on those, you might end up speaking, how may I say? Low or high level Spanish. Duolingo, Rosetta stone ans any of the programs you use, are ok, but when it comes to teachers or practice, there is a huge risk of picking up the wrong words, sayings, slangs, etc.
It would not matter if you see that "all" people say it as your teacher, itcould be because of the neighborhood or region you live on, not because things are correct being said like that.
Same thing when learning English I guess, if you see certain type of movies, you end up using words to "whack" someone, or if you learn from a friend, you could easily pick up things like, "it's fixing to rain" or "down yonder", or asking for the loo when trying to use the restroom.

How can you tell the difference? That's where the trick lies!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Easy, only a human being can tell you the difference so that is why it is important to have a teacher. Yes a teacher will have its biais but you need to start somewhere and yo will learn as you go that whacking someone is slang and that you should not use this word or that word. 
Meanwhile practising is all important so any of the programs in the internet that you feel is good for you can work.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

The other day, I was watching an interview on Cesar Millan, the dog whisperer, he is Mexican, now American too, he can speak Spanish? of course, but he was saying that a dog licks (lamber) correct word is lamer. Many Mexicans mispronounce, or don't speak correctly, if you are learning the language, by the time you find this out it's too late. You already speak like that


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> The other day, I was watching an interview on Cesar Millan, the dog whisperer, he is Mexican, now American too, he can speak Spanish? of course, but he was saying that a dog licks (lamber) correct word is lamer. Many Mexicans mispronounce, or don't speak correctly, if you are learning the language, by the time you find this out it's too late. You already speak like that


According to linguists, native speakers of any language cannot really make "mistakes". In the case of the dog whisperer, perhaps "lamber" is a dialectical difference or maybe living in the States so long, he has forgotten details of his first language. I've lived in Mexico long enough that I sometimes forget a word in English I want to use or end up speaking Spanglish!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> According to linguists, native speakers of any language cannot really make "mistakes". In the case of the dog whisperer, perhaps "lamber" is a dialectical difference or maybe living in the States so long, he has forgotten details of his first language. I've lived in Mexico long enough that I sometimes forget a word in English I want to use or end up speaking Spanglish!


Lamber, estabanos, subir para arriba, bajar para abajo, cercas (near), fuisteS, hicisteS, CorristeS, etc

Those are some examples, my friend, because I like him a lot, Cesar, never spoke, how may I say, proper Spanish, then, take it with him all his life, I bet his kids, if they speak some Spanish, they make the same..."mistakes" or they speak like that

Spanglish is another topic!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Lamber, estabanos, subir para arriba, bajar para abajo, cercas (near), fuisteS, hicisteS, CorristeS, etc
> 
> Those are some examples, my friend, because I like him a lot, Cesar, never spoke, how may I say, proper Spanish, then, take it with him all his life, I bet his kids, if they speak some Spanish, they make the same..."mistakes" or they speak like that
> 
> Spanglish is another topic!


As someone who has spent most of her life (from high school on) learning to speak "proper" Spanish, I can understand why the way Cesar speaks Spanish bothers the heck out of you. They are a reflection of his social class and (perhaps) lack of good formal education, rather than being "wrong".


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes Gary you are right everyone make mistakes or has their own way of expressing herself or himself so you need to listen to a lot of different people and chances are that you will pick up some of the mistakes but later on you can correct yourself or not..It is difficult to undo what you forst learn but as a foreigner you cannot expect ever speaking a language like a native so learn from an educated person if you can but do not expect perfection.

When I started Spanish I had an educated teachers but most people around me where workers and most of them where uneducated, later on I dealt with many indigenous from Chiapas and Oaxaca and I picked up a lot of made up words and incorrect expressions but better that than not being able to communicate at all. 
I am now trying to speak a more standard Spanish.. but my bad Spansih helps when I am in the country.
I was with a bureaucrat and wrote down instructions on how to find a place he wanted me to check out and here it is: "antes de llegar a Pichucalco y adelante de llegar a Jitotol". I was with a very smart and educated young Mexican woman and that left her totally perplexed. We went there and found the place but it took the map and a little logic of our own.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> As someone who has spent most of her life (from high school on) learning to speak "proper" Spanish, I can understand why the way Cesar speaks Spanish bothers the heck out of you. They are a reflection of his social class and (perhaps) lack of good formal education, rather than being "wrong".


That's why I like you!
You say it better than me!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

citlali said:


> yes Gary you are right everyone make mistakes or has their own way of expressing herself or himself so you need to listen to a lot of different people and chances are that you will pick up some of the mistakes but later on you can correct yourself or not..It is difficult to undo what you forst learn but as a foreigner you cannot expect ever speaking a language like a native so learn from an educated person if you can but do not expect perfection.
> 
> When I started Spanish I had an educated teachers but most people around me where workers and most of them where uneducated, later on I dealt with many indigenous from Chiapas and Oaxaca and I picked up a lot of made up words and incorrect expressions but better that than not being able to communicate at all.
> I am now trying to speak a more standard Spanish.. but my bad Spansih helps when I am in the country.
> I was with a bureaucrat and wrote down instructions on how to find a place he wanted me to check out and here it is: "antes de llegar a Pichucalco y adelante de llegar a Jitotol". I was with a very smart and educated young Mexican woman and that left her totally perplexed. We went there and found the place but it took the map and a little logic of our own.


I rest my case!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> That's why I like you!
> You say it better than me!


In English, but you would say it better than me in Spanish!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> In English, but you would say it better than me in Spanish!



That would be a good thread, I think
about Spanish questions


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Being French where in my culture there is the correct French and everything else..Cesar´s Spanish is full of mistakes that uneducated people make. Not a reflection on his character as I admire his going to the US as an illegal and becoming a star. To me he is a great character but wether it is the way they speak in his native village or it is the way he speaks, it is bad Spanish. call it a local dialect ok but also in my culture dialects are considered poor French spoken by uneducated people.
If you want to learn a language to be used in business, it is not someting you want to learn.
I know the French are snobs..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Being French where in my culture there is the correct French and everything else..Cesar´s Spanish is full of mistakes that uneducated people make. Not a reflection on his character as I admire his going to the US as an illegal and becoming a star. To me he is a great character but wether it is the way they speak in his native village or it is the way he speaks, it is bad Spanish. call it a local dialect ok but also in my culture dialects are considered poor French spoken by uneducated people.
> If you want to learn a language to be used in business, it is not someting you want to learn.
> I know the French are snobs..


I can be a snob too, citlali, especially when it comes to using languages correctly. Hopefully, César won't take it into his head to become a Spanish teacher!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I do not think he would like the pay scale!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> I do not think he would like the pay scale!


That's for sure!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Interesting about Cesar. I hired him to train me to train my Boxer in 1987. She would sneak away and run the área from 4 to 12 hours when I let her out sometimes when watching her. 

He was on TJ TV in an interview in Oct. or Nov. when I was in San Diego last year.

Back when I knew him he was called Dr. Dog and his company went by that name. He also was a regular guest on local San Diego morning TV later on when they had 3 hour morning news shows. Nice guy and only charged me $106.00 and came by 2 more times in a month to see how it was going for a short visit.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Well it confirms he is a nice guy on top of it all, I am very happy for him he made it big.

Did he train your boxer not to run away? I had one who flunked obedience because he did exacty that, I trained him to walk without a leash after that and he was fabulous as long as I was around but if I left him alone in the garden he was an escape artist: would jump off the deck into bushes, ate through dooor . When we live at the beach on a cliff , he would escape and drop rocks in the ocean and dive for them. Eventually he died eating a rock. Good old Max where was César when I needed him?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

citlali said:


> Well it confirms he is a nice guy on top of it all, I am very happy for him he made it big.
> 
> Did he train your boxer not to run away? I had one who flunked obedience because he did exacty that, I trained him to walk without a leash after that and he was fabulous as long as I was around but if I left him alone in the garden he was an escape artist: would jump off the deck into bushes, ate through dooor . When we live at the beach on a cliff , he would escape and drop rocks in the ocean and dive for them. Eventually he died eating a rock. Good old Max where was César when I needed him?


Cesar got me trained. Our Boxer was so trained she would not leave the property when the gate was open or ever ran away again. One thing she did continue to do was roll up in the blankets on the bed like a burrito and my feet would get cold in the winter. Fighting the blankets back from her was one of her favorite games. In the livingroom she had her own blanket on the sofa to roll up in, in the winter .


----------



## wdbarr (Mar 21, 2014)

I recommend the Warren Hardy system. You can either take this with a tutor, or do it yourself, with excellent workbooks, cds and practice cards. We use this system and it gets you up and running very quickly. It is also MEXICAN SPANISH, so you are learning the local vernacular. The other thing we are doing, for our next session, is hiring a private tutor to help with conversational Spanish. The price is very cheap, $100 pesos per hour, to supplement our grammar study. Warren Hardy has a website. Recommend you check it out.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

wdbarr said:


> I recommend the Warren Hardy system. You can either take this with a tutor, or do it yourself, with excellent workbooks, cds and practice cards. We use this system and it gets you up and running very quickly. It is also MEXICAN SPANISH, so you are learning the local vernacular. The other thing we are doing, for our next session, is hiring a private tutor to help with conversational Spanish. The price is very cheap, $100 pesos per hour, to supplement our grammar study. Warren Hardy has a website. Recommend you check it out.


Do you speak Spanish now?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Do you speak Spanish now?


A better question, Gary, might be, How well do you speak Spanish now?


----------



## tequierobaja (Mar 24, 2014)

My girlfriend and I (and our 11-year-old) have been using Duolingo. We love the "game" sort of feeling of trying to beat each other every week, not to mention that it's extremely useful for conjugation (which is tricky). 

We'll be down there (not far from you) permanently in May. Let's grab some fish tacos and discuss all things Baja!


----------



## tequierobaja (Mar 24, 2014)

wdbarr said:


> I recommend the Warren Hardy system. You can either take this with a tutor, or do it yourself, with excellent workbooks, cds and practice cards. We use this system and it gets you up and running very quickly. It is also MEXICAN SPANISH, so you are learning the local vernacular.


Everyone learns differently, but I had the exact opposite experience with the Warren Hardy system. I thought it was like a watered down version of Rosetta Stone but with a bit more accurate phrasing since it's for "Mexican" Spanish.


----------

